# universalsports.com



## stlutz (Jan 6, 2005)

Does anyone here subscribe to the on-demand video package on universalsports.com? If so, how do I actually find the races? I paid for the package, but can't find where to watch. I submitted a question to their customer support and just got the canned "We are actively researching your issue" response. Anyhow, any help is appreciated!


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

they just launched a new design and I can't access my videos either, it's a mess


----------



## Kvonnah (Sep 26, 2002)

Argh! Same here. Plus I can't watch races live and want to watch on demand like last year but even if I want to the only cycling I get to has a big fat spoiler right up front!!


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the big fat spoiler universal sports.
And still won't let me access the videos I bought...


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

This is pretty ridiculous, apparently Universal Sports decided to launch a new website, but it took away all the old videos that had concluded, even though I paid for them I can no longer watch them.. People are furious about this. 

So the basque country only has stage 3 and on.


----------



## zike (Nov 14, 2011)

They ended up fully refunding my money for the spring package. I would have rather just have them fix the website. First they pull Universal Sports off the over-the-air access, now this. Amazing, how a company can simply not care about its clients.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

zike said:


> They ended up fully refunding my money for the spring package. I would have rather just have them fix the website. First they pull Universal Sports off the over-the-air access, now this. Amazing, how a company can simply not care about its clients.


Do you still get to keep access to watch Giro?

I do find the new video player quality better than the silverlight, however


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

I just go to www.steephill.tv and be done with it.


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

They need to fire their web people..seriously. 

You are supposed to be able to login with DirectTV credentials, then it just loops back to the login, or says can't validate credentials and other stupid stuff. Then, it will just start to work.

I subscribed last year to their year online...it was descent, but then they want you to pay more for TDF and other races...joke, bait/switch.

For some reason, since I'm a premium DirecTV package user, I can login and watch all the races/live and replay stuff as it says I should due to some agreement.

Otherwise, I will likely never pay again and don't recommend people do in the current state of their website. Try cycling.tv or some other site if you want to pay for cycling online.


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

8toes said:


> I just go to steephill.tv bike travelogue and cycling live video and be done with it.


That and cycling fans...

Paris-Roubaix Live Video Streaming, Photos, Results - Pro Cycling Live Race Coverage - Watch Cycling TV | www.cyclingfans.com


----------



## Overdrive (May 9, 2006)

Same issues here. Finally got the login fixed but can't see the spring classics package to find them to watch. The overhaul of the interface has made a mess of the rest.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

All,

A little bit of Googling found the following short-cut to the "My Library":
https://secure.universalsports.com/profile/mylibrary/index.html

From this page, you can access the road cycling package (and past purchases as well). This page has the old look, which leads me to believe that the redesign was a half-assed job, and they missed a large portion of the site.


----------



## Overdrive (May 9, 2006)

AlphaDogCycling said:


> All,
> 
> A little bit of Googling found the following short-cut to the "My Library":
> https://secure.universalsports.com/profile/mylibrary/index.html
> ...


Excellent. Thanks for posting that. I was in the midst of hunting for it as I'd had that page open earlier and lost it during a browser crash.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Don't stop there though, I am still pissed because the basque country is a pretty good race but still spoiler'd for me and missing 2 stages.

I e-mailed them and got my half my money back but that took a few days.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I still haven't gotten even a partial refund after emailing them about 3 times. Hell, I didn't even get a response.


----------



## humble (Nov 23, 2007)

AlphaDogCycling said:


> All,
> 
> A little bit of Googling found the following short-cut to the "My Library":
> https://secure.universalsports.com/profile/mylibrary/index.html
> ...


They just brought those urls back up this week. Last week that and all my other bookmarks to that, failed with Site Not Found 404 errors.

I have been in contact with their customer service via the website and facebook and they've been very fair about the failures, offering full and partial refunds, and keeping me abreast of when things became available. Good customer service, in my experience, poor excution of the conversion of the website. 

New site should be viewable by ipad - which is better for me. If the replays are also, then they may have to convert the underlying archives before making them available.

/h


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Me thinks they've been rather bungled up for a while:

Universal Sports let me down… | Crusty Logic


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

@robdamanii,

I'm in the same boat -- I have about 3 to 4 emails into customer service, with zero response.


----------



## Greener13 (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't have universal sports package but I can catch a lot of the racing on steephill.com


----------



## zike (Nov 14, 2011)

Using this link have you tried to play any of your videos? When I tried it, it took me back to the broken site.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

This reminds me of the issues that cycling.tv had for years when they started ( maybe they still do, I gave up in 2008 ).

The link that AlphaDog posted will show my purchases, but I can't view them. The lame assed iPad app has some previews and that's it. No functionality to even log in, let alone view past purchases.

I'd bet top dollar they outsourced the website design and coding.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, I too no longer have access to the Spring Racing package. Last race I watched was Milan San Remo, then the site changed over and I've been locked out of the cycling coverage. Even if they fix this in time for the Giro, this is definitely the last year I'm paying them any money.


----------

